# 300 TLC



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

well ive decided to do a lil TLC to the ol 300. my front diff rear seal finally took a dump and filled my front diff with sand/mud/water (the mixture that doesnt drain). my t-case has been letting in water for a while now from a bad seal and bad gasket. upon removal of the front diff, i noticed it had twisted and bent/tore the brackets holding it in place (you can see this in the pics). that might be why the seal went bad. ive never heard of a 300 doing this. i guess mine just has too much power LMFAO jk. heres my list of stuff to do.

-clean out front diff and replace seals
-fix stock front diff mounts, and build brace
-clean out t-case and replace seals/gasket
-change left wheel bearing
-install spring spacers on front shocks (shown in pic)
-build rear lift and stiffen up the shock
-homemade brake pads
-replace clutch disks
-possibly do some touch up painting

here are some pics i took....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! always fun to do a little TLC on 'em.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yea i like workin on them. id rather be doin more moddin that TLC, but beggers cant be chosers lmfao. only part that sucks is the front diff mounts. kinda sucks but its all part of it.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

just to keep the thread up...i got the t-case cleaned out, put back together, and installed. i also clean the front diff cases and painted them primer grey (see below). i think im gonna paint the bolts black and leave the cases grey. i just ordered a new front diff mount bracket so i can maybe get everything lined back up. if the pinion seal didnt ride on the driveshaft, the alignment wouldnt be as critical. i have decided to go ahead and do some paintin while im this far apart too. the frame will get some touch up and the orange will be redone with better paint on the a-arms so hopefully it wont fade.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Cool, I'd like to know how the paint on the diff holds up. Mine is stained redish brown from all the clay around here.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

def would like to hear more about the paint. What brand and how did you prep/apply?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

great thread lovin the pics.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

No Plugs said:


> def would like to hear more about the paint. What brand and how did you prep/apply?


nothing magic on the diff...just wire brushed to remove most of the dirt and cleaned it really well with soap and water. i just used some primer i had at the house, its prolly kyrlon. im not sure how its gonna hold up yet as i still havent sold my diff alignment issues.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ugh oh....

...I noticed today that my front diff bracket bolt is broken off (it was already rusted) and my front bracket is also twisted...didn't notice it til' the front pinion seal started to leak.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

that sucks...tryin to get the diff to sit in the right place so the pinion seals seats all the way around is a PITA


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey Bump, I am about to buy a 1997 300 for my son... What is the lug pattern on these things?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

sorry been on honeymoon....wheel pattern is same as your brute....4/110


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

just a small update. i got the new front mount bracket in and i think the front diff is back in the correct position. i now have to bend/cut/weld the lower mounting tabs to get them back in place and strong enuf to hold up to abuse. im gonna try to get some more work done on it tonite.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

finally got the the lower rear mounting tabs welded back up. my buddy did it for me. now just gotta do some paintin on the frame and i can start to go back together with it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welding w/ no gloves!!!! :bigeyes:


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

we hardcore in LA lmfao jk. i was actually thinkin the same thing when i looked at the pic. never even thought about it when he was welding. i guess if he woulda wanted some he woulda asked lol.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

You're supposed to use gloves when welding? News to me... I have never worn gloves in any of my little projects... Guess you're right bump, the grow em tough in Louisiana.


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

I had to look at this about 10 times before I realized it wasn't floating

[/quote]


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

badazz....yeah i guess so lol

lil'prairie....its alot easier to paint things if they are floating, just wish i could figure it out lol


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

When you do figure that out, make sure to do a write-up... LOL... Anymore updates? I got mine, and started working on it, but no pics yet, haven't gotten too deep into it yet... Just basically looking at it to see what I need to order... So far, new brake cables, brake handles, rear brake drum and shoes, and I am sure I will need new shoes for the front... It was already snorkeled but the snorkel comes out the left fender now, and rubs on the shock... I am going to re-route it to the center, trying to figure out how to get it to come out of that angled piece just in front of the handle bars. I have re sealed the boots on the air box. Still a ways to go...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

They don't use gloves on "east coast choppers.." tack welding they hardly even use masks,just turn your head. Unless you like to see spot all dang day. Nice pics still....


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

badazz.... dont waste your time on the drum brakes. just cut the rear brakes down and put the disk brake kit on the front. you will be thanking yourself later.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You could always add that axle paddle in the place of the rear brakes. Then that 300 could follow that badazzbrute


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

well its been a while since i updated. i havent had much time to mess with it. my lil boy had surgery beginnin of this month.

but i finally got a lil bit of stuff done the past two days. i sand blasted my a-arms, put a lil primer on the frame, and disassembled the ring gear assembly for cleaning.

i just picked up some pipe today to build new tie-rods. ill be using stock ends for now. ill eventually upgrade them to 450r ends or heim joints.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

well scratch the tie rod idea. it seems the only way to possibly make it work is to use male hiem joints. even then it would be close to not fitting. i plan on lookin at it a lil closer tonite tho. there just isnt enuf room in there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

just cant make normal ones fit?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

normal ones fit, but just have alot of angle on the ends with the amount of lift i have. plus the tie rod will actually hit the a-arm and front diff under the right circumstances.


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

that sucks hey will you be at mud nats this year


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah ill be at Nats...

well ive been messing around with it a lil bit a time. all thats left to do is pretty much assemble everything and change out tie rod ends and wheel bearings. here is a few progress pics for those interested


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lookin good there bump but you better get this thing back together as prime riding time is right around the corner


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

oh dont you worry, it will be together soon. im hoping to get it rideable sometime this weekend. ill still have a few small things to do, but nothing that requires the complete front end to be torn down.

as soon as i get my new air compressor, ill be pullin all the racks and floorboards off, sand blasting them, and painting them.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

a lil progress from yesterday..

its almost back together. the only real thing that stopped me was the fight between me and the spring compressor. it won, so the shocks will have to wait to be put together


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

for those interested...her she is


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet.

Now we need Gorilla's!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

actually thats prolly not that far away. ive been selling a few parts, tryin to put me some money back to help the hit of buyin gorillas. i should have them before nats


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I wont have mine before then, but I will however had about 6 spare shafts with me


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

well mine arent in very good shape i dont think, and i dont plan on spendin anymore money on used stockers unless something happens between now and then. 

you know anybody that needs a brand new axle for a 88-92 300....got one for sale lol


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Those won't work on ours?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

no suppose to....to be honest tho, they look like they will. 

oh yeah, heres pics of my homemade brake pads


----------



## mudmaster (Jan 16, 2011)

dang bump i get a double dose of your thread lol on here and this is wes ranch 4x4 off of highlifter just so yall know.


----------

